# Samsung hlr4667wax xaa Need Help!!!



## kgeezy (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a 46" Samsung hlr4667wax/xaa. I picked this up from a friend of a friend. The thing is, it doesnt run. 
When i put power to it the screen will show staticy multicolor verticle lines for about 3 seconds and then go black. The standby/temp light comes on. After a few minutes all of the lights on the front start flashing.:hissyfit:

I dont know of any repairs that have been done to this unit. However upon further investigation, looking at the bulb it seems brand new and i found a piece of glass in the bulb slot inside the tv. My guess is that they replaced the bulb and it still didnt work.

Does anyone know of what these symptoms could mean?

Also there is a component inside the tv that begins to flicker purple light from it about every 20 seconds, what is that?:huh:

Thanks in advance to anyone who could point me in any direction...


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I think 3 flashing lights mean the color wheel. Don't take my word for it though. Leonard (lcaillo) will be along shortly to give you some advice. :T

If you intend to fix this yourself, you should probably get the service manual. And I would guess that the service manual will tell you what the blinking lights actually mean.


----------



## kgeezy (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Now to find a service manual...:scratch:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Multicolor vertical lines would be the digital board or the DMD board, most likely. Power supply is always a possibility and is the first thing to verify.


----------



## kgeezy (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for all of the info. Can anyone tell me what that component is inside the TV that flashes purple on and off (not a LED)? It starts out solid white the every 20 seconds it flahes purple and sounds like static.
Just curious since I have never see that before.

Also is there a place to get these service manuals?

Thanks


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

That is likely the spark gap on the ballast.


----------



## kgeezy (Mar 14, 2011)

is it supposed to do that?


----------



## kgeezy (Mar 14, 2011)

I guess what I should have asked is if this should be firing at all times?


----------



## kgeezy (Mar 14, 2011)

This is what i get when i turn the TV on. Stays this way with sound for a few seconds, freezes then turns off the display. Then the standby/temp light starts to blink .

Anyone seen this before?


Thanks


----------



## kgeezy (Mar 14, 2011)

Does anyone have any ideas on the dir3ection to point me?

THANKS


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Best guess would be a digital board, but more troubleshooting would be needed to be sure.


----------



## kgeezy (Mar 14, 2011)

I took the whole thing apart last night. Looked over it to see if i could find any visual evidence (blown caps, broken solder). I could see anything wrong. i do however now know have many boards are in there and how to get them out.

An explination on which is the digital board? I am guessing it is the one that the digital connection comes into at the back off the mirror and lense housing?

it had a tag on the chasis that said DMD with some revision numbers on it.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The DMD board is the one on the back of the light engine at one end of the DVI cable and the digital board is in the area to one side at the other end of the DVI cable.


----------

